# Metallic Taste



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

_This "taste" has been discussed lately

This is what Gary posted last Summer.....I believe it applies .....A great read..

"First, to explain, the reason why cigars have a *metallic* *taste* is because natural tobacco leaf contains small, VERY small traces of metal compounds and minerals such as magnesium, silver and iron. On their own, we can barely *taste* them but when combined with an anion, it can create silver chloride and this is what produces a bitter, *metallic* *taste* in cigars. Anion compounds coincidentally, can be found in ionized water and even distilled water that is not 100% pure. Certain brands of crystal gel packs have been known to contain traces of the anion compound chloride; the perfect agent for creating silver chloride. When silver chloride is mixed with our saliva, the result is an unappealing, *metallic* *taste* in our mouths.

To remedy this, the best thing you can do is make sure you're using 100% pure distilled water and lower the humidity. I know you like your cigars soft but this *metallic* *taste* is usually prevalent when the humidity is high. Some people have told me that between 68 to 71% humidity, you won't get that *metallic* *taste* so much but when the humidity reaches the mid 70's, the *metallic* *taste* is quite noticeable and becomes more distinct the higher the humidity is."_


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

Just another reason to love Gary... thanks for re-posting this


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

What?


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Or you could be coming down with a cold...


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

I sometimes get a metallic taste from my fillings triggered by some cigars. I always thought it meant the cigar was still off-gassing some ammonia.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Metallic taste is something I fight constantly. Something about my saliva makes me so sensitive to it that I can taste it when I draw a cigar over a stainless nub tool. I've even tasted it after draw poking with some tools. Drives me nuts.


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't think I could have come to that conclusion on my own. My conclusion probably would have been somthing along the lines of an evil witch curse on my cigars, where would the world be without science?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

In thinking about this, I can say I tend to notice it more in the Summer
and less since I lowered my coolers to 60 RH


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

mvorbrodt said:


> Or you could be coming down with a cold...


Or many other things. Silver chloride, on the other hand.... I don't even know what to say about it that won't sound negative in tone. I've seen the expertvillage explanation make it's rounds before. I'm sure James Yee is a nice guy, but I have no idea how he came up with that silver chloride explanation. I wonder what he tells diabetics with the same symptom (metallic/foul taste in mouth).


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

do you guys only experience the "metallic taste" with CC? I have gotten it with a few AF 8-5-8 maduros, I taste it right near my filling, thought maybe the amonia and filling mix may have caused it.....this is interesting because haven't tasted it since I lowered my r/h % to ~63%, from the high ~68%.......


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

In case anyone is curious, the same guy has two more explanations for the phenomenon.

Cigars: Cigars taste funny..., propylene glycol, cigar tubes

Cigars: Cigar taste change, hoyo de monterrey, vegas robaina


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

sirxlaughs said:


> In case anyone is curious, the same guy has two more explanations for the phenomenon.
> 
> Cigars: Cigars taste funny..., propylene glycol, cigar tubes
> 
> Cigars: Cigar taste change, hoyo de monterrey, vegas robaina


Bruno
Thanks for looking up the links.....
Informed minds.......


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

asmartbull said:


> Bruno
> Thanks for looking up the links.....
> Informed minds.......


That's always the goal. Cigars can certainly become contaminated and produce off-tastes. There is also the possibility that something is awry with the person. Dysgeusia can be a symptom of many things from oral hygiene to diabetes.


----------



## Benji (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the info Bull, very interesting!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> _This "taste" has been discussed lately
> 
> This is what Gary posted last Summer.....I believe it applies .....A great read..
> 
> ...





Herf N Turf said:


> Metallic taste is something I fight constantly. Something about my saliva makes me so sensitive to it that I can taste it when I draw a cigar over a stainless nub tool. I've even tasted it after draw poking with some tools. Drives me nuts.





jimbo1 said:


> do you guys only experience the "metallic taste" with CC? I have gotten it with a few AF 8-5-8 maduros, I taste it right near my filling, thought maybe the amonia and filling mix may have caused it.....this is interesting because haven't tasted it since I lowered my r/h % to ~63%, from the high ~68%.......


I agree with Jimbo i have never experienced a metallic taste in Cuban Cigars. But rather in non Cubans mostly Dominican tobacco! It revolts me and is just another reason why i smoke only Cubans. Unless non Cubans are gifted to me i avoid the confrontation. Obviously i am not alone!

Cigars: Metallic, chalky powder taste! PLEASE HELP!, opus x, metal compounds

I have heard this complaint by many they have attributed it to the higher mineral content in Dominican and non Cuban tobacco in general. Many will argue but many attest to the high levels of magnesium. So much so that it is very hard for the Funete's to grow wrapper leaf. except in the Opus which demands a premuim! Your mileage may vary!
On a side not i really do not notice it in Nicaraguan tobacco example Padrons!
Also that white ash and once again many will argue that you see on Dominicans is a result of Magnesium mineral!
I really don't care what it is or how it comes to be! If i want metallic taste I'll chew on a piece of tin foil!


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Except that magnesium is essential for plants (it's also essential for us), including tobacco and is difficult to cause toxicity by. It also is not absorbed as a metal, it's absorbed as salts and used biologically as ions. It would taste salty/sour, not metallic (assuming it's even burning and getting in the smoke in high enough quantities).

Magnesium Basics

Plant Nutrients

terraGIS Soil

In this article someone mentions magnesium in the soil can affect how sweet the tobacco is.

SMOKE 06/04 - Cigar Legends: Truth or Myth

It's always weird to how certain rumors start. I've been hearing this magnesium stuff for who knows how long, but have never seen any actual studies or soil analyses cited.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Bruno
Do you have any thoughts on the subject.....
There must be something that causes " metal filling " taste...

The only time I can remember it was with a couple HU Connie 1's.
In the Summer with high humidity....

Go Figure


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

asmartbull said:


> Bruno
> Do you have any thoughts on the subject.....
> There must be something that causes " metal filling " taste...
> 
> ...


I honestly can't say that I know. There are so many variables and possibilities. I can't recall ever experiencing it myself, but I have had times where everything just kind of tastes the same. This summer, with the humidity, I've had cigar burn poorly and taste very bitter. Always a shame to have to pitch what could have been a good cigar.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Here are some good reads for all interested in this topic about Metallic taste in ones mouth!
How this relates to cigars. Rumors myths legends about why certain tobacco's do or do not taste is really beyond me. All i can say is i know what i taste and i don't taste. I hope this sheds some light on the subject!
When goggled many list mineral like zinc copper magnesium to the source of the metallic taste one article even speaks of excess smoking as the cause. So if i smoked a cigar with one of those minerals present could i receive a metallic taste. My guess is yes Your mileage May Vary!

What Causes Metal Taste in Mouth

Metalic Taste In Mouth

New Scientist Last Word Blog: Transient taste - New Scientist

Metallic Taste - Symptoms, Causes, Treatments - Better Medicine

Home Remedies for a Metallic Taste in the Mouth | eHow.com


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Excessive smoking can cause dysgeusia b/c it can (and does) damage your sense of taste and smell. Even though zinc, copper, magesium, etc are found in plants, they are not absorbed in their pure, solid states. They are absorbed as ions or salts. Espsom salt, for example, is magnesium based, but does not taste metallic. Magnesium oxide is another. Plants usually take in zinc as zinc sulfate (you'll also find it in many fertilizers). The taste of zinc sulfate can vary depending on whether or not you have a deficiency in it (it is necessary for people too). If you dilute it in water and it tastes metallic, you do not have a zinc sulfate deficiency. If it tastes sweet, you probably have a deficiency. Zinc sulfate has been used to treat people who have had a loss of taste - generally cancer patients who receive radiation therapy. 
Because of all the variables, it's difficult to point to any one thing as the cause. People react to things differently, and that makes it even more difficult to discern a specific cause. All we can really do is trust our senses and stick to the stuff we enjoy. Tony provided some excellent articles showing many of the possible causes and solutions. They're definitely worth reading.


----------

